
Why Web Publishers Better Hope Google Doesn’t Acquire Groupon - obilgic
http://www.centernetworks.com/google-doesnt-acquire-groupon?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Centernetworks-+%28CenterNetworks+-%29
======
jpadvo
The argument is premised on the idea that AdWords pays publishers "close to
nothing" when they show ads for Google's own services.

Does anyone have data or personal experience that backs this up?

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
well I would not say around 70% is close to nothing, but I would assume such
general and relatively poor ad buyers as groupon, who I have never heard of
before, might be paying cents for clicks.

